# 1950’s Humphrey Tricycle



## gtflyte (May 11, 2018)

Purchased this  tricycle recently  and came really complete and OG except missing the 2 piece hubcap one side.
Just completed reassembly all serviced and ready for my granddaughter Enjoy


----------



## ridingtoy (May 11, 2018)

Your tricycle is in really nice original condition. It's the first Humphrey tricycle I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Dave


----------

